# New ride



## graceman9 (Oct 8, 2013)

Extreme XT. 20" 96" beam. 115 Yamaha. Two live wells, 8" rod box, I Pilot 80# trolling motor, two Hummingbird depthfinders, front and rear anchor winches, adjustable rod holder across back, can move seating to four positions. Had my old rig 30 years finally decided to get what I wanted. Baron was great to work with at Extreme. Have used it in the bay for bull reds but mostly freshwater. Happy with it so far.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

That is a serious aluminum boat. Looks awesome


----------



## graceman9 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Thanks*

I have really enjoyed it so far


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice ride, congrats!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Baron is good people to deal with.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like someone is getting serious about their catfishing. Nice rig


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Now all you need is some Monster Rod holders on the bad boy


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Man that's purty! It's wider than the last slough I was in though, that things a beast!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Very slick ride!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Dang that's sweet!!


----------



## graceman9 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Hope to catch some skipjack Thursday*

then get serious about some big catfish


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

That is one serious boat.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*boat*

I think thats what them women folk call a "Dream boat"


----------

